# anubias barteri



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello everyone
what is the best way to cut a leaf from anubias barteri


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If the leaf is dead or needs to be pruned off cut it at the base of the leaf stem where is joins the rhyzome. Do not cut the rhyzome just the stem.

If you wish to divide the plant you have to cut the rhyzome itself. Be sure there are at least 3 leaves on each piece, more is better.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I just want to pruned it a little so the my echinodourus tenellus can get some more ligth


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your anubias is larger than your swords? What is your tank placement? Odd.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

echinodorus tenellus grow only about 5-10cm 
anubias barteri grow about 40cm 
it is from the alismataceae family like all other sword plant is a lot smaller.
and it needs a lot of light to grow at it's best.
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=067


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anubias grow at very slow speeds. If that large, it needs to be propogated (split up and replanted). If your lighting is inadequate, your swords will grow taller. They are also known for being stuntd due to lack of nutrients.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

ok thanks.

DavidDoyle
I'll cut it at the base of the leaf stem where is joins the rhyzome.

Simpte
my lighthing is about 2.5w per gallon I,m using nutrafin co2 natural plant system
my substrade is ecocomple.
i like to think my setup is adequate.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What is your fert routine?


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm using nutrafin plant gro, once a week after I do water change


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------

